# 'When we came, I thought it was going to be heaven': Sudanese mother-of-six on welfare



## Disir (Jan 14, 2018)

A Sudanese single mother says she is considering moving back to Africa because she cannot control her teenage sons, one of which is in jail.

Asha Awur, 36,  who earlier this month made headlines for her comments about her Centrelink payment not being 'enough' to raise her six children on, told Daily Mail Australia her eldest son, who was just two years old when the family arrived as refugees from war-torn Sudan, had gone off the rails at a young age.

Now he is behind bars and his younger brother is beginning to act out. 

Ms Awur and her children do not have any extended family members in Australia, and the two men who fathered the family are no longer on the scene. 

The Brisbane woman believes being surrounded by family and a solid community, like the one available to her children in Africa, will instill responsibility and confidence in the youngsters, who will return as better people.

'Back home, you have relatives by your side, they can help you. A lot of people prefer to come back,' she said.

'I regret coming to Australia.

'When we came, I thought it was going to be heaven, but when our children go astray, it's not something to be proud of.'



Read more: Sudanese mum says she wants her kids to go back to Africa | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

She finds herself in similar circumstances to others.  There are plenty of people in the comments that are ready to send her and her family back to Africa.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 14, 2018)

Pack her and her misbegotten bastard whelps up and send them back.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 14, 2018)

She should go back to Sudan so her kids can do the right thing and defend their country. They're teens, so they're old enough to pick up an AK and fight for one side or the other. or the other. or the other. or the other.


----------



## theliq (Feb 11, 2018)

Disir said:


> A Sudanese single mother says she is considering moving back to Africa because she cannot control her teenage sons, one of which is in jail.
> 
> Asha Awur, 36,  who earlier this month made headlines for her comments about her Centrelink payment not being 'enough' to raise her six children on, told Daily Mail Australia her eldest son, who was just two years old when the family arrived as refugees from war-torn Sudan, had gone off the rails at a young age.
> 
> ...


SILLY POST FROM THE SILLIEST OF POSTERS..YAWN..She is most Welcome to return to the Sudan,South Sudan........she will then have No More Free Housing,Support Groups to help her settle,Health Care,Maternity Leave for herself and  family,Unemployment and other Family Payments,Free Education....where anyone is able to become Prime Minister of this Country....yet she thinks it better from where she came from...fair enough.

Some,Sudanese,have created so much Crime here...........We have such Empathy as a nation...What more can we do....steve...ps your free ticket to Africa is at the Counter,just Ask.

Plenty of Australians would be glad and appreciate to get her Freebies


----------



## Disir (Feb 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > A Sudanese single mother says she is considering moving back to Africa because she cannot control her teenage sons, one of which is in jail.
> ...



Grow up.


----------



## theliq (Feb 12, 2018)

Disir said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


NO you grow up,or pay up


----------



## Disir (Feb 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You're such an  idiot.  Fuck off.


----------



## theliq (Feb 12, 2018)

Disir said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


NO it is you who is on a Hiding to Nothing with you Ignorant Views,Beatups and Shameful post.......Now take yourself from this thread and take time to extract your Banal head out of your Asshole......GITIT


----------



## Disir (Feb 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Listen, jack off. at no point in any of my posts did I even imply she should stay.  You're creating an argument where none exists.  You're nothing but a troll. Fuck off.


----------



## theliq (Feb 26, 2018)

Disir said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I thought you said the Woman was thinking of returning to The Sudan...YOU DID or maybe you were saying it WHILST YOU STILL HAD YOUR HEAD UP YOURE ASS an misinterpreted your garbled response


----------



## Disir (Feb 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



U mad, bro?


----------



## OZman (Feb 27, 2018)

Disir said:


> Asha Awur, 36, who earlier this month made headlines for her comments about her Centrelink payment not being " enough" to raise her six children on



Blaming Centrelink payments?


Under the current system, a single parent with four children who did not work and was not receiving child support income could receive more than $50,000 a year from the government, the equivalent of someone earning $65,000 a year before tax, such as a full-time teacher, nurse or entry-level public servant.

A single parent with four children aged 13, 10, seven and four years, who paid $400 a week in rent without any employment income or child support, would receive a basic parenting payment of $738.50 a fortnight, along with an energy supplement of $12 a fortnight and a pharmaceutical allowance of $6.20 fortnight.

This provides a base payment of $19,728 a year, which would then be augmented by family tax benefits A and B, further supplements for each child and rent assistance, which would pay an extra $32,331 a year.

Finally, energy supplements for each child receiving family tax benefits would total an additional $463 a year, bringing the total take-home pay to $52,523.


----------



## Disir (Feb 27, 2018)

OZman said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Asha Awur, 36, who earlier this month made headlines for her comments about her Centrelink payment not being " enough" to raise her six children on
> ...



She blames everyone.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 27, 2018)

Disir said:


> A Sudanese single mother says she is considering moving back to Africa because she cannot control her teenage sons, one of which is in jail.


Anyone workin this 'Go Fund Me'?



Disir said:


> and the two men who fathered the family are no longer on the scene.


Shut the Front Door...what an anomaly! 



Disir said:


> The Brisbane woman believes being surrounded by family and a solid community, like the one available to her children in Africa, will instill responsibility and confidence in the youngsters, who will return as better people.
> 
> 'Back home, you have relatives by your side, they can help you. A lot of people prefer to come back,' she said.
> 
> 'I regret coming to Australia.


I need a plane ticket from Brisbane to Khartoum STAT!


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 2, 2018)

The Sudanese family settled in Melbourne and her eldest son has been imprisoned for gang activity. The family arrived as refugees from war-torn Sudan and refugees generally fail to assimilate due to the lack of education and wealth, compared to legitimate immigrants who passed the immigration test. You can never know what the family was doing in Sudan and some of these Sudanese refugees may have been associated with terrorist groups. Sudan is now designated as state sponsors of terrorism along with North Korea, from where any immigrants are banned from entering the US.


----------

